# Chickens eating eggs



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you get your chickens to stop eating their eggs? I have about 40 free range and the started eating eggs a few weeks ago. I have oyster shell for them&work in town so I can't go out several times a day & get eggs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put in a golf ball or get a rock.. that is shaped like and egg...or one of those Easter plastic eggs...and put it in the nesting boxes.... when they peck it... they will find that it doesn't crack....
if for some reason it doesn't work..then I'd get rid of the bird.....good luck... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have ones that will eat a egg if it gets broken but never break one to eat it. I like Pam's idea of a golf ball.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have always been told to get rid of the bird because it will teach others to do the same


----------



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm afraid of how many birds are eating the eggs....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We had the same problem. I did two things: I gathered the eggs a few times a day, and I got some of those ceramic eggs at Hobby Lobby and put them in the nests. Worked perfectly.


----------

